# NC SB 664, firearm storage



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.examiner.com/x-2698-Char...ner~y2009m3d23-Meet-the-Rapist-Protection-Act

Heads up out there in NC, new bill for storage of firearms pending......

Basically, requires all firearms to be unloaded and locked up.....

Senate Bill 664, misnamed "'Safe' Storage of Firearms," introduced in North Carolina by Senator Malcolm Graham (D-Mecklenburg). It is a re-hash of a bill NC organization, Grass Roots North Carolina, sent down in flames in an 83-33 floor vote in 2001.

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/Sessions/2009/Bills/Senate/PDF/S664v1.pdf


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That's it, the For Sale sign is going up next week!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like you're on your way to Illinois laws. :watching:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Sounds like you're on your way to Illinois laws. :watching:


Not if I can help it. Changes to this law got defeated last time.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Short but good...


> Thank you for writing about Senate Bill 664, Safe Storage of
> Firearms. I do not support this bill.
> 
> Senator Phil Berger


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Just how do they enforce a law like this?

AFS


----------



## webdevtj (Mar 16, 2009)

And that's why I am now a SC resident and not an NC resident. Good to be in York County instead of Meck! :smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> Just how do they enforce a law like this?
> 
> AFS


It would probably be one of those things that would get you charged after another crime. So if you have a nosy house guest, they get your unsecured gun, shoot themselves by accident, in addition to any other charges, they'd tack on a charge for having a loaded, unlocked gun.


----------

